# مخطط لمصنع الالياف الضوئية optical fibers



## طموحي مهندس 1 (8 مايو 2012)

​
*
و الله يا شباب انا مو عارف اش اقول لكم انا طالب في قسم هندسة الانتاج و عندي مشروع تخرج وراح انتاقش فيه بعد شهر

ومو عارف ايش اكتب ومن وين ابدء 

موضوع البحث عن 

**(تخطيط مصنع لصناعه الألياف الضوئيهoptical fibers )
**و لا أعرف من أين أبدء و لا ماهي متطلبات المشروع من ناحية الاليات و العمال و الادارة و المخازن و هكذا

من يعرف المبادئ الاساسية لتخطيط المصانع أو كيف احصل على البيانات لاني ما اعرف كثير في موضوع البحث 
**
يا ليت يساعدني و ما انسى له ها المعروف و هذه اول مشاركة لي

تحياتي*​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (8 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
إذا أنت في الرياض
اذهب إلى المدينة الصناعية جنوب الرياض على طريق الخرج الجديد جنوب محطة توليد الكهرباء السابعة اظن المخرج رقم 14 ( رقم المخرج هذا على طريق الخرج و ليس المخرج 14 على الدائري الشرقي )
و اسال عن مصنع الشرق الأوسط لصناعة كيابل الألياف البصرية mefc 
طبعا عشان يستقبلك المهندس في المصنع ، لا بد من توجيه خطاب من جامعاتك إلى مدير المصنع تطلبون فيه مساعدتك في التعرف على خط الإنتاج لصناعة كيابل الألياف البصرية
و لاحظ أنا أقول صناعة كيابل الألياف البصرية 
يعني هم يجيبوا شعيرات الألياف البصرية من الخارج ( شركات معدودة تصنع الشعيرات مثل فوجيكورا و دراكا و لوسنت و غيرها ) و يدخلوا هذا الشعيرات في كيبل 
بحيث مثلا شركة اتصالات تشتري منهم كيبل أبو 96 شعيرة أو أكثر أو أقل حسب الطلب 
وفقك الله


----------



## طموحي مهندس 1 (8 مايو 2012)

*و عليكم السلام 

جزاك الله خير يا ابو بدر و كثر الله من امثالك

المشكلة يا ابو بدر اني لست من الرياض 

و لا احضار الخطاب ابسط شئ لكن السفر شوي صعب علي

كلامك صح وعين العقل إني أبدء الدراسة على مصنع محلي بحيث يطلع للدراسة هدف جميل

يمكن حتى انها تستخدم في تطوير نفس المصنع بحث بعطي صورة منها للمصنع في السعودية 

لانهم من جد فخر لنا 

لكن يا ابو بدر يمكن اني ما استطيع اطلع الرياض 

فاذا كان بالامكان تعلمونا الاسياسيات هنا مثل المساحة , عدد عمال , عدد خطوط الانتاج , الاسياسيات على الاقل حتى لو فيه زيارة نكون فاهمين المصنع شوية

و الامر الاخر انا ما افهم كثير في هذه التقنية لكن ليش ما احد يصنع الشعيرات الضوئية سوى عدد قليل من الشركات في العالم ؟


وتقبل التحية و التقدير
بانتظارك
طموحي مهندس يارب*​


----------

